# Going from pumping big weights to pumping big numbers



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I recently decided I was too old for hitting the big weights and wanting to trim down to a more athletic figure. I decided to drop about 30kgs of a bench press, for an example and aim for about 18reps (previously about 8).

My god does my body hurt!

The effect is pretty much instantaneous. I my upper body regime twice now and find that there's not a part that doesn't ache afterwards.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What were you doing before outta interest?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Lifting, for example, about 120kgs on a bench press. Dropped it to 90 and hitting 18 reps.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Lifting, for example, about 120kgs on a bench press. Dropped it to 90 and hitting 18 reps.


you animal! lol

sounds good though fella, if your big enough to do that good on you!

I however am a scrawny white boy and need to bulk up with low reps.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Lifting, for example, about 120kgs on a bench press. Dropped it to 90 and hitting 18 reps.


18 reps with 90kgs would give anyone pain lol

whats prompted the change?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

DCR said:


> 18 reps with 90kgs would give anyone pain lol
> 
> whats prompted the change?


Getting on middle aged now and started to look a little flabby. 3 days on and my upper body still hurts.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

My body aches after lifting a box of corn flakes in the morning. I wanted to bulk up a bit more, so I have moved on to frosties.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

OutLore said:


> My body aches after lifting a box of corn flakes in the morning. I wanted to bulk up a bit more, so I have moved on to frosties.


:lol:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

LOL. Last time I did something similar the inside of my arms seized and I couldn't straighten them for 3 days. Driving was comical.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

DCR said:


> 18 reps with 90kgs would give anyone pain lol
> 
> whats prompted the change?


completly agree! my max on bench is 80k! which i repped about 6 out lol


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

18 reps will only maintain ehat youve got. if you think your flabby then you need to drop the weight a touch and do 4 sets of 12. read up on hyper trophy training


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I asked the Personal Trainer in my Gym if he could teach me how to do the splits?

He said "how flexible are you?"

I said "I can't do Tuesdays"


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I asked the Personal Trainer in my Gym if he could teach me how to do the splits?
> 
> He said "how flexible are you?"
> 
> I said "I can't do Tuesdays"


:tumbleweed:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

its always good to mix things up, doing the same weights/reps all the time your muscles will get used to it.
I dont think training with high reps will mean u dont put on mass, you've done something different to break down the muscle fibres so assuming you eat well the results will speak for themselves.


----------

